# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ... اطلاعاتی جدید درباره ی ترمیم معدل ...

## m.l.s

*سلام دوستان


یه چند تا نکته مهم هست که تاحالا بهش اشاره نشده توی انجمن و واقعا هم مهم هستن

من خرداد ماه ترمیم معدل ثبت نام کردم اما وقتی تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی مثبت شد بقیه ی امتحانارو نرفتم ...

فقط عربی رو شرکت کردم


یه نکته ی مهم اینجاست و اون اینه که وقتی کارت ورود به جلسه رو گرفتم دیدم کد دانش آموزیم تغییر کرده و بجای عدد ابتدایی
عدد 61 گذاشته شده !

وقتی پیگیری کردم از آموزش و پرورش فهمیدم که :

برای دیپلم مجدد به جای عدد ابتدایی کد دانش آموزی 60 ( که قبلا هم میدونستیم )

و برای ترمیم معدل عدد ابتدایی با 61 عوض میشه !!

و خوب شما یه کد دانش آموزی جدید دارید و به احتمال بسیار زیاد اگه بخواید از نمرات

ترمیم معدل در کنکور استفاده کنید باید هنگام ثبت نام کنکور کد دانش آموزی جدید رو وارد کنید !!

**چون هر کد دانش آموزی یه کد سوابق تحصیلی جدا داره ...**


یه جورایی میشه گفت فرق دیپلم مجدد با ترمیم معدل در اینه که :

1 ) ترمیم واسه ی رشته ی خودته و دیپلم مجدد واسه ی رشته ی دیگه

2 ) توی ترمیم میشه فقط چند تا درس رو امتحان داد و از نمرات قبلی هم استفاده کرد ولی دیپلم مجدد اگه حتی یه درس رو امتحان ندی 
و تطبیق بزنی نمراتش برای سنجش فرستاده نمیشه !!! ( توی سایت dipcode نوشته شده : لینک  )

و شباهتشون هم اینه که متاسفانه هر دوشون رو حداکثر باید تا دی شرکت کرد ...



(( به احتمال بسیار زیاد ترمیم معدل برای کنکور 95 امکان نداره ))*

----------


## Amir h

واسه 96 چی؟؟؟  نمراتشو تاثیر میدن؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## DR.MAM

> واسه 96 چی؟؟؟  نمراتشو تاثیر میدن؟؟؟؟؟؟


96 هم مثه 95 مثبت میشه.مطمئن باش

----------


## m.l.s

> واسه 96 چی؟؟؟  نمراتشو تاثیر میدن؟؟؟؟؟؟


*سلام

بله تاثیر میدن ولی باید موقع ثبت نام کنکور با کد دانش آموزی جدیدتون ثبت نام کنید ...*

----------


## Mr Sky

*هزینه ترمیم معدل چنده؟هر درس 10 یا 20؟*

----------


## ata.beheshti

چی چیو تاثیر نداره.... :Yahoo (31): ینی ما وقتمونو تلف کردیم؟

----------


## Milad98

*من از اموزش پرورش پرسیدم شهریور ترمیم معدل هست

با فرض تاثیر مثبت معدل واسه کنکور 96 
ارزش داره مثلا یه درس مثل زیست با نمره نهایی 15 رو ترمیم شرکت کنم؟*

----------


## Milad98

> *هزینه ترمیم معدل چنده؟هر درس 10 یا 20؟*


*فک کنم 40 تومن ثبت نام و 20 تمون هر درس
یه درس میشه 60 دو درس 80 و همین طور*

----------


## mpaarshin

راستی شما ترمیم رو از دست دادیا کلا حق یکبارتو از دست دادی

----------


## m.l.s

> *هزینه ترمیم معدل چنده؟هر درس 10 یا 20؟*


_
_*سلام

توی شهر ما 50 تومن هزینه ثابت بود + هر درس 10 هزار تومن*

----------


## m.l.s

> چی چیو تاثیر نداره....ینی ما وقتمونو تلف کردیم؟


*
از بی کفایتی مسئولینه مرتبطه که توضیحات لازم رو نمیدن ...*

----------


## m.l.s

> *من از اموزش پرورش پرسیدم شهریور ترمیم معدل هست
> 
> با فرض تاثیر مثبت معدل واسه کنکور 96 
> ارزش داره مثلا یه درس مثل زیست با نمره نهایی 15 رو ترمیم شرکت کنم؟*


*
اگه فک میکنی میتونی رتبه زیر 500 بیاری معدلت 20 هم باشه به هیچ عنوان تاثیری نداره ...

اگه وقت داشتی واسه محکم کاری شرکت کن*

----------


## m.l.s

> راستی شما ترمیم رو از دست دادیا کلا حق یکبارتو از دست دادی



*بهتر !


مگه اینکه بمیرم که امسال دانشگاه نرم ...*

----------


## Milad98

> *
> اگه فک میکنی میتونی رتبه زیر 500 بیاری معدلت 20 هم باشه به هیچ عنوان تاثیری نداره ...
> 
> اگه وقت داشتی واسه محکم کاری شرکت کن*


*زیره 10000چطور؟*

----------


## m.l.s

> *زیره 10000چطور؟*



*اونجا اگه معدلت بالا باشه شدیدن رتبت میره بالاتر و کلی به نفعت میشه

اگه به اینجور رتبه ها فک میکنی سعی کن معدلت بالا باشه تا کارت راحت تر شه ...*

----------


## mpaarshin

ولی ربطی فک نکنم به کد دانش اموزیت باشه میگن این نمرات جایگزین قبلیا میشن

----------


## DR.MAM

> ولی ربطی فک نکنم به کد دانش اموزیت باشه میگن این نمرات جایگزین قبلیا میشن


ممد این کد دانش آموزی یی که رو کارت ورود به جلسه ترمیت خورده با کد دانش آموزی اصلیت فرق داره یا همونه؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## m.l.s

> ولی ربطی فک نکنم به کد دانش اموزیت باشه میگن این نمرات جایگزین قبلیا میشن



*متاسفانه مسئولین آموزش و پرورش میگن دیگه*  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## m.l.s

> ممد این کد دانش آموزی یی که رو کارت ورود به جلسه ترمیت خورده با کد دانش آموزی اصلیت فرق داره یا همونه؟؟؟؟؟؟



*سلام

گفتم که واسه همه اینجوریه ...

مطمئن باش*

----------


## DR.MAM

> *سلام
> 
> گفتم که واسه همه اینجوریه ...
> 
> مطمئن باش*


اوهوم مرسی
شما فک میکنین تاثیر معدل تو کنکور 96 چی میشه؟

----------


## m.l.s

> اوهوم مرسی
> شما فک میکنین تاثیر معدل تو کنکور 96 چی میشه؟



*با اینکه امیدوارم مثبت بشه ولی با توجه به بلایی که امسال سر ما آوردن

لطفا هر چه زودتر خیال خودتون رو از تاثیر معدل راحت کنید

حتما ترمیم معدل شرکت کنید تا دیگه نخوان اذیتتون کنن و کلی حاشیه واستون درست کنند ...*

----------


## DR.MAM

> *با اینکه امیدوارم مثبت بشه ولی با توجه به بلایی که امسال سر ما آوردن
> 
> لطفا هر چه زودتر خیال خودتون رو از تاثیر معدل راحت کنید
> 
> حتما ترمیم معدل شرکت کنید تا دیگه نخوان اذیتتون کنن و کلی حاشیه واستون درست کنند ...*


والا من سومی نیستم.پشتم
اولیش 94

----------


## mpaarshin

كسايي كه ديپلم مجدد گرفتن عدد يك اول كارنامشون حذف ميشه يه ٦٠ مياد جلوش تو ترميم ٦٠ نيست ٦١ پس كد سوابق تحصيلي عوض شده

----------


## m.l.s

> والا من سومی نیستم.پشتم
> اولیش 94



*باورم نمیشه هنوزم میخواید بمونید ...

این 95 یه فرصت استثناییه با وجود تاثیر مثبت

43 روز مونده بخدا کم نیست و خیلی کارا میشه توش کرد

شما که میدونید من چی میگم آخه واسه چی میخواید یه بار دیگه تجربه کنید این وضعیتو ...*

----------


## DR.MAM

> *با اینکه امیدوارم مثبت بشه ولی با توجه به بلایی که امسال سر ما آوردن
> 
> لطفا هر چه زودتر خیال خودتون رو از تاثیر معدل راحت کنید
> 
> حتما ترمیم معدل شرکت کنید تا دیگه نخوان اذیتتون کنن و کلی حاشیه واستون درست کنند ...*


والا بدی ترمیم اینه که من مثلا هرچقدرم که کنکوری خونده باشمو و سوال نهایی حل کرده باشم،
نمیتونم به خودم ضمانت بدم که بالای 19 بشم،زیر 19 هم که اصن هیچی،بدرد نمیخوره

----------


## m.l.s

> كسايي كه ديپلم مجدد گرفتن عدد يك اول كارنامشون حذف ميشه يه ٦٠ مياد جلوش تو ترميم ٦٠ نيست ٦١ پس كد سوابق تحصيلي عوض شده


*
همینه دیگه

ما با یه کد سوابق تحصیلی دیگه ثبت نام کردیم ...*

----------


## DR.MAM

> *باورم نمیشه هنوزم میخواید بمونید ...
> 
> این 95 یه فرصت استثناییه با وجود تاثیر مثبت
> 
> 43 روز مونده بخدا کم نیست و خیلی کارا میشه توش کرد
> 
> شما که میدونید من چی میگم آخه واسه چی میخواید یه بار دیگه تجربه کنید این وضعیتو ...*


والا منم دارم برای این 95 ی میخونم اما نمیدونم چرا بهش امیدی ندارم

----------


## mpaarshin

ترميم رو وقتي شركت كنين حتما كه بالاي نوزده ميشين امسال تمومش كنين بره ديگه اگه پيش زمينه خوبي داشته باشين ميشه زير دو هزار شد

----------


## m.l.s

> والا منم دارم برای این 95 ی میخونم اما نمیدونم چرا بهش امیدی ندارم



*ایشالا که رتبت عالی میشه ...
*
*اصلا به سال بعد فک نکن این روزا دیگه پیش نمیاد

شاید تو تاریخ کنکور هیچوقت دیگه تاثیر مثبت نباشه

امیدت رو از دست نده مطمئن باش موفق میشی

آرزوی موفقیت دارم برات چون دوست ندارم هیچ کی پشت کنکور بمونه و ضربه بخوره ...*

----------


## DR.MAM

> ترميم رو وقتي شركت كنين حتما كه بالاي نوزده ميشين امسال تمومش كنين بره ديگه اگه پيش زمينه خوبي داشته باشين ميشه زير دو هزار شد


اره میدونم بخاطر همینم هست که میگم زیر 19 بدرد نمیخوره.


چی بگم والا ممد جون،به امید خدا

----------


## DR.MAM

> ایشالا که رتبت عالی میشه ...
> 
> *اصلا به سال بعد فک نکن این روزا دیگه پیش نمیاد
> 
> شاید تو تاریخ کنکور هیچوقت دیگه تاثیر مثبت نباشه
> قربونتون.ایشالا سلامت باشین
> 
> 
> اگه خدایی نکرده 96 ی شدم و تاثیرو قطعی کردن،سنجشو به آتیش میکشیم،خاکستراشم میریزیم تو دریا...
> ...


قربونتون.ایشالا سلامت باشین.به همچنین

----------


## DR.MAM

M.l.s عزیز شما چطور،؟؟چه رشته یی؟چه دانشگاهی؟

----------


## DR.MAM

من پزشکی ملی،هرجا که شد

----------


## m.l.s

> M.l.s عزیز شما چطور،؟؟چه رشته یی؟چه دانشگاهی؟



*من پزشکی رو دوست دارم


یکی از شهر های بزرگ ...*

----------


## m.l.s

> من پزشکی ملی،هرجا که شد



*ایشالا که قبول شید و مهر 95 توی دانشگاه حسابی خوش باشید ...*

----------


## DR.MAM

> *من پزشکی رو دوست دارم
> 
> 
> یکی از شهر های بزرگ ...*


چند درصد بنظرتون بهش میرسین؟

----------


## DR.MAM

> *ایشالا که قبول شید و مهر 95 توی دانشگاه حسابی خوش باشید ...*


شمام همینطور

----------


## m.l.s

> چند درصد بنظرتون بهش میرسین؟



*100 %*


*حتی یه لحظه هم شک نمیکنم

و اگه نرسم بازم نامید نیستم و سعی میکنم توی یه رشته خوب دیگه موفق شم

ولی میرسم*  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## DR.MAM

> 100 %
> 
> 
> *حتی یه لحظه هم شک نمیکنم
> 
> و اگه نرسم بازم نامید نیستم و سعی میکنم توی یه رشته خوب دیگه موفق شم
> 
> ولی میرسم*


ایشالا عزیزم
تو تجربی به غیر از پزشکی و دندون و دیگه رشته خوبی نیست با توجه به این وضع جامعه

----------


## DR.MAM

سربازیرو چیکار کردی؟معاف شدی یا باس بری؟

----------


## Mr.Dr

> *
> 2 ) توی ترمیم میشه فقط چند تا درس رو امتحان داد و از نمرات قبلی هم استفاده کرد ولی دیپلم مجدد اگه حتی یه درس رو امتحان ندی 
> *


دقیقاً چند تا ؟! محدودیتی داره ؟!

----------


## m.l.s

> سربازیرو چیکار کردی؟معاف شدی یا باس بری؟


*
نه معاف نیستم

امیدوارم 7 سال دیگه در حال گذروندن طرح پزشکی به جای سربازی باشم ...*

----------


## m.l.s

> دقیقاً چند تا ؟! محدودیتی داره ؟!



*نه هیچ محدودیتی نداره

این دیپلم مجدده که محدودیت داره و متاسفانه دروس تطبیقی برای سازمان سنجش فرستاده نمیشن ...*

----------


## DR.MAM

> *
> نه معاف نیستم
> 
> امیدوارم 7 سال دیگه در حال گذروندن طرح پزشکی به جای سربازی باشم ...*


ایشالا عزیزم

----------


## AlirezA 1522

آقای m l s شما برای ثبت نام ترمیم معدل مدارکتون رو کپی برابر اصل کردین؟

----------


## amir.h

آقا من که الآن سوم هستم میتونم ترمیم شرکت کنم؟

----------


## Hossein.A

> سلام دوستان
> یه جورایی میشه گفت فرق دیپلم مجدد با ترمیم معدل در اینه که :
> 1 ) ترمیم واسه ی رشته ی خودته و دیپلم مجدد واسه ی رشته ی دیگه
> 2 ) توی ترمیم میشه فقط چند تا درس رو امتحان داد و از نمرات قبلی هم استفاده کرد ولی دیپلم مجدد اگه حتی یه درس رو امتحان ندی 
> و تطبیق بزنی نمراتش برای سنجش فرستاده نمیشه !!! ( توی سایت dipcode نوشته شده : لینک  )
> و شباهتشون هم اینه که متاسفانه هر دوشون رو حداکثر باید تا دی شرکت کرد ...
> (( به احتمال بسیار زیاد ترمیم معدل برای کنکور 95 امکان نداره ))


سلام خسته نباشید . 
ببخشید من همیشه برام سوال پیش میاد در مورد این مسئله شما اطلاعی دارین دوست عزیز ؟
بنده الان دیپلم ریاضی دارم . اگه بخوام واسه تجربی شرکت کنم باید حتما دیپلم مجدد بگیرم یا ترمیم شرکت کنم کفایت میکنه ؟

----------


## pouria98

> آقا من که الآن سوم هستم میتونم ترمیم شرکت کنم؟


نه داداش گلم ، حتما باید فارق التحصیل باشی

----------


## amir.h

> نه داداش گلم ، حتما باید فارق التحصیل باشی


یعنی سال چهارم هم نمیشه؟

----------


## m.l.s

> آقای m l s شما برای ثبت نام ترمیم معدل مدارکتون رو کپی برابر اصل کردین؟



*سلام

خیر حتی مدارک من هم خودشون تهیه کردن ! ( مسئول ثبت نام معاون مدرسمون بود )*

----------


## m.l.s

> آقا من که الآن سوم هستم میتونم ترمیم شرکت کنم؟



*این یه ابهامه فعلا

زنگ بزن آموزش و پرورش شهرتون و بگو وصل کنن امتحانات و یا برو مدرسه بزرگسالان و ازشون بپرس شهریور
که هیچ امتحانی ندارم میتونم ثبت نام کنم یا نه ...*

----------


## m.l.s

> سلام خسته نباشید . 
> ببخشید من همیشه برام سوال پیش میاد در مورد این مسئله شما اطلاعی دارین دوست عزیز ؟
> بنده الان دیپلم ریاضی دارم . اگه بخوام واسه تجربی شرکت کنم باید حتما دیپلم مجدد بگیرم یا ترمیم شرکت کنم کفایت میکنه ؟



*سلام دوست عزیز

خیلی ممنون
*

*هیچ اجباری در کار نیست و شما هر کدوم رو که دلتون میخواد میتونید انتخاب کنید ...

اگه تاثیر معدل قطعی شه برای 96 اگه دیپلم ریاضیتون رو ترمیم کنید به نفعتون هست به شرطی که کنکور رو خوب بخونید

و اگه فک میکنید ممکنه رتبه خیلی خوب نیارید دیپلم مجدد با نمره ی بالا میتونه تو کنکور کمکتون کنه*


*پ . ن : یه مصاحبه کرده بود توکلی و گفته بود که نمیشه واسه ی دیپلم غیر مرتبط ترمیم کرد چون تاثیر نداره سوابقشون !!

منظورش یه چیز دیگه بود و مشکلی بابت ترمیم دیپلم ریاضیتون ندارید ...*

----------


## mpaarshin

آقا یه سوال فنی بعد از امتحان دادن هیچ جوره نمیشه نمره رو تغییر داد؟ من شیمیم نیاز به بالاتر شدن داره هرچند خودمم توش کم کاری کردم ولی خیلیا با تقلب سر جلسه نمره میگیرن

----------


## mpaarshin

> *سلام دوست عزیز
> 
> خیلی ممنون
> *
> 
> *هیچ اجباری در کار نیست و شما هر کدوم رو که دلتون میخواد میتونید انتخاب کنید ...
> 
> اگه تاثیر معدل قطعی شه برای 96 اگه دیپلم ریاضیتون رو ترمیم کنید به نفعتون هست به شرطی که کنکور رو خوب بخونید
> 
> ...


يه سوال ديگه
من يكي از دوستام دو تا ديپلم داره هم تجربي هم رياضي كنكور ميخواد تجربي بده ولي رياضي خونده واسه يجا دوست داره رياضيش رو ترميم كنه به نظرت ميتونه رياضي رو ترميم كنه و تو كنكور تجربي شركت كنه باهاش؟

----------


## Milad98

*اقا من سال پیش نهایودادم
امسال واسه ترمیم باید کتاب درسی امسالو امتحان بدم یا کتاب خودمو؟
کتاب های درسی تغییراتی داشتن؟*

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> يه سوال ديگه
> من يكي از دوستام دو تا ديپلم داره هم تجربي هم رياضي كنكور ميخواد تجربي بده ولي رياضي خونده واسه يجا دوست داره رياضيش رو ترميم كنه به نظرت ميتونه رياضي رو ترميم كنه و تو كنكور تجربي شركت كنه باهاش؟


دوست عزیز شمام کد دانش اموزی ترمیمت با 61 شروع می شه؟

----------


## pouria98

> یعنی سال چهارم هم نمیشه؟


نه داداشم ، حتما باید سال چهارم رو هم تموم کرده باشی

----------


## کـاملیـا

*بعد ترمیم یه دیپلم دیگه بهمون میدن؟ یا ترمیم فقط برای کنکوره؟ 
برای پیش دانشگاهی هم میشه شرکت کرد؟*

----------


## Egotist

> *بعد ترمیم یه دیپلم دیگه بهمون میدن؟ یا ترمیم فقط برای کنکوره؟ 
> برای پیش دانشگاهی هم میشه شرکت کرد؟*


همون قبلیه . فقط نمره هاش صرفا برای خوده کنکور فرق میکنه

براش پیش ابلاغیه ندادن هنو فک کنم




> يه سوال ديگه
> من يكي از دوستام دو تا ديپلم داره هم تجربي هم رياضي كنكور ميخواد تجربي بده ولي رياضي خونده واسه يجا دوست داره رياضيش رو ترميم كنه به نظرت ميتونه رياضي رو ترميم كنه و تو كنكور تجربي شركت كنه باهاش؟


نه !

ترمیمُ فقط برای کنکور مرتبط خودش میشه استفاده کرد

وگرنه قانون دیپلم مجدد سرجاش میموند که





> *اقا من سال پیش نهایودادم
> امسال واسه ترمیم باید کتاب درسی امسالو امتحان بدم یا کتاب خودمو؟
> کتاب های درسی تغییراتی داشتن؟*





کتاب درسی امسالُ ! 94-95 . 

پی دی اف هاشون دانلود کن تطابق بده با کتاب خودت

----------


## Milad98

> کتاب درسی امسالُ ! 94-95 . 
> 
> پی دی اف هاشون دانلود کن تطابق بده با کتاب خودت


*الان گرفتم 
دقیقا نمیدونم چطوری تطبیق بدم؟!
فهرست که چک کردم یکی بود
حالاموندم سطر به سطر بررسی کنم!؟!؟!
خیلی وقت گیره اون؟!
*

----------


## Egotist

> *الان گرفتم 
> دقیقا نمیدونم چطوری تطبیق بدم؟!
> فهرست که چک کردم یکی بود
> حالاموندم سطر به سطر بررسی کنم!؟!؟!
> خیلی وقت گیره اون؟!
> *


والا من یکم گشاد بودم ، فقط شماره فصل هارو تطابق میدادم .

دیگه مهم نبود برام تو خوده صفحه ها اتفاقی افتاده یا نه: ))

اصولا نمیوفته: دی

----------


## mhnz

> *الان گرفتم 
> دقیقا نمیدونم چطوری تطبیق بدم؟!
> فهرست که چک کردم یکی بود
> حالاموندم سطر به سطر بررسی کنم!؟!؟!
> خیلی وقت گیره اون؟!
> *


تو نت سرچ کنید ==> تغییرات کتاب های درسی
کلیییی فایل pdf هست که تغییراتو گفته میتونید راحت تطبیق بدید  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Milad98

> تو نت سرچ کنید ==> تغییرات کتاب های درسی
> کلیییی فایل pdf هست که تغییراتو گفته میتونید راحت تطبیق بدید


*
گشتم نبود!
همه جا تغییرات کتب درسی واسه کنکور 95 رو نوشتن
چیزی که من میخوام فرق داره 
انگار من تغییرات کتابهای درسی یک کنکوری 95 رو واسه کنکور 96 میخوام.*

----------


## mpaarshin

> همون قبلیه . فقط نمره هاش صرفا برای خوده کنکور فرق میکنه
> 
> براش پیش ابلاغیه ندادن هنو فک کنم
> 
> 
> 
> نه !
> 
> ترمیمُ فقط برای کنکور مرتبط خودش میشه استفاده کرد
> ...



اين چي ميگه؟

----------


## mpaarshin

> دوست عزیز شمام کد دانش اموزی ترمیمت با 61 شروع می شه؟


بله

----------


## Amir h

> بله


آقا محمد یه سوال از سنجش بی زحمت میپرسی  که  نمرات ترمیم رو واسه 96 تاثیر میدن یا ن ممنون

----------


## mpaarshin

> آقا محمد یه سوال از سنجش بی زحمت میپرسی  که  نمرات ترمیم رو واسه 96 تاثیر میدن یا ن ممنون


ببين چشم بسته بهت ميگم كه ميگه برو از اموزش و پرورش بپرس كلا بري سنجش بگي ترميم ميگه برو اموزش و پرورش
دو تزارتا اينجوري سوال كردم

----------


## Egotist

> اين چي ميگه؟



ببین عزیز با دیپلم ریاضیت که دیپلم اولته میتونی کنکور تجربی شرکت کنی

با دیپلم تجربیت هم که دیپلم دومته میتونی کنکور تجربی شرکت کنی

چون نقض کننده قانون دیپلم مجدد نیست این قضیه ، گرفتی؟

اما اگه دیپلم اولت تجربی بود و دیپلم دومت ریاضی بود ، فقط با تجربی میتونستی بدی 



در مورد ترمیم ؛ ترمیمُ فقط برای رشته مربوط به کنکورش میشه 

شرکت کرد .

یعنی شما میتونی تجربیت ترمیم کنی و بری باهاش کنکور تجربی

اما نمیتونی ریاضی ترمیم کنی بری باهاش کنکور تجربی بدی !

با ترمیم ریاضیت فقط کنکور ریاضی میشه داد .

----------


## m.l.s

> يه سوال ديگه
> من يكي از دوستام دو تا ديپلم داره هم تجربي هم رياضي كنكور ميخواد تجربي بده ولي رياضي خونده واسه يجا دوست داره رياضيش رو ترميم كنه به نظرت ميتونه رياضي رو ترميم كنه و تو كنكور تجربي شركت كنه باهاش؟



*چون قانون گذاشته سنجش بهتره که با دیپلم تجربیش شرکت کنه توی کنکور و بیخودی خودش رو توی دردسر نندازه ...*

----------


## m.l.s

> *اقا من سال پیش نهایودادم
> امسال واسه ترمیم باید کتاب درسی امسالو امتحان بدم یا کتاب خودمو؟
> کتاب های درسی تغییراتی داشتن؟*



*سلام

کتابایی که امسال میان خرداد ماه سال آینده امتحان گرفته میشن


ولی خوب شما کتابای سال سومتون یه سال عقب تره


در واقع باید کتابای سوم چاپ 94 - 95 رو بخونید

مال شما 93 - 94 هستش ...*

----------


## m.l.s

> *بعد ترمیم یه دیپلم دیگه بهمون میدن؟ یا ترمیم فقط برای کنکوره؟ 
> برای پیش دانشگاهی هم میشه شرکت کرد؟*


*
نمرات قبلی همونه و نمراتی که ترمیم کردید عوض میشه و صرفا برای کنکور قابل استفادست ...

در ضمن کد دانش آموزی جدید و در نتیجه کد سوابق تحصیلی جدید بهتون تعلق میگیره

پیش هم فعلا مشخص نیست !*

----------


## m.l.s

> *الان گرفتم 
> دقیقا نمیدونم چطوری تطبیق بدم؟!
> فهرست که چک کردم یکی بود
> حالاموندم سطر به سطر بررسی کنم!؟!؟!
> خیلی وقت گیره اون؟!
> *



*تغییرات اصلا زیاد نیست فقط در حد چند تا کلمه یا عکس

راحت میتونی بروز کنی کتابت رو*

----------

